# Weekly Competition 2016-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U' F' U' R2 F R' F R2 F'
*2. *U R' U2 R' F U2 R2 U' R' U'
*3. *U' F2 R F R U F2
*4. *F' U F2 R' F' R' U R'
*5. *U2 F' U2 F U F2 U R2

*3x3x3
1. *D L' B' U' D2 B' L2 U B' R L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2
*2. *U' B2 L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 B L' D R2 B' D' U2 B R U'
*3. *R' D2 L' D2 R U2 L' F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D U' L B' L2 R' D2 F' R'
*4. *R U2 D2 F' R2 D R L' U2 F' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2
*5. *U2 B R2 B' F' D2 L2 B L2 F U' F' L' D' F D2 L' F U L'

*4x4x4
1. *Fw F' Uw2 L2 R' Fw D2 L' D2 Uw' F2 L' F Rw B' L Rw R D Rw' Uw L' B2 F' Rw Uw' B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw' D2 B D' Uw' B2 Fw F
*2. *Rw R2 Fw2 D F' U2 Fw R' B' L' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw' D U L' D' Uw B Fw' Rw' B2 Uw' Rw D' Uw R D' Uw Fw U2 R2 Fw D' Uw U2 B Rw B
*3. *L F2 L2 Uw2 F D2 U Rw' D L2 Rw2 D2 F2 Rw2 R B2 Fw' R2 F' Rw R2 Fw D2 Uw U B F2 U' B L2 U F2 D' L U' R2 D2 B' D' U'
*4. *L2 Uw2 R D' R2 U L2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R Uw2 U2 L Uw B2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw D2 B' D2 L U' F2 L2 Rw R2 Uw2 F D2 Uw2 L' D2 B Fw' L' Rw2 Uw2
*5. *R' Uw2 L' Fw2 U R Uw' B D' U L2 B' Fw D2 Rw' Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 L' D' B' R2 B2 D U R2 U' L' R2 Fw2 Rw' R B2 D Uw Fw' L' F U

*5x5x5
1. *Bw2 Fw F' Dw Rw2 B Bw2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 Uw' B Lw2 Rw U' B F U2 Rw' Uw' R' Bw2 L2 R Bw Rw' F2 U' B' Fw Dw Rw' U Bw2 D' Dw2 L' Rw2 R B2 D Uw2 U' B' Bw Fw2 D' F Rw2 Uw L2 B F2 Dw2 R' Dw F R' Dw2
*2. *Dw U' L Rw2 Uw2 B Bw2 L B' F' U' Rw2 U' L2 Uw R2 D U' Rw2 R' D' Fw D Dw Uw2 Fw D2 R' F' R' Bw' Fw2 Dw' Uw B2 Fw' R' D2 U L' Lw D2 Uw B F' Lw' Dw Fw Lw' Rw2 Bw2 U2 R Dw2 U' Bw2 L' Dw2 Bw Lw
*3. *Dw' U Fw Dw2 U' F' Lw' Dw2 B2 R D' R2 U' Fw2 Rw2 B' R' U2 F' D' Fw D U2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U B2 L F Dw2 Fw D Lw D2 U' Rw' D U2 F L2 Rw2 R2 U' F2 Lw' B' F' Dw2 Uw' U' L2 Lw D' Uw U'
*4. *Dw' R2 Bw2 Dw' B2 Dw2 Uw Lw' Uw L Lw' F2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 D' R2 Dw Bw2 Fw Lw2 D Uw L' Lw' B' Bw2 L2 Dw' L' D2 Uw U' B' Dw2 U' B2 L D Dw2 Uw R2 U Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 L' R2 D' Dw2 U2 F2 Uw Fw' D'
*5. *Lw Bw' Fw D2 L2 Rw' F2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw Dw2 Uw' U R' F Lw2 Fw2 L' B Bw2 Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 B' Bw F Lw' Bw F' R2 Dw2 Lw Dw' U' F2 Dw' Rw Bw Fw2 L2 Dw Uw' U2 Fw L Fw Lw2 Fw' Lw' R D Lw2 U' Bw' Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 F

*6x6x6
1. *2D L2 U2 3R2 2B' L D2 B' F L2 2L 2B2 3R 3U2 2F F' 3U' U R2 2U2 2L2 R2 2U 2B' 3F2 2F D 2B2 2L2 2F' R 2F2 D 3R' R D2 2F' D2 2B2 2L2 3F' 3U2 B 3U2 2U L2 2F 3U' B2 2F' 3R R F2 2L2 B 2R' R2 3U2 2R2 2D2 2B L2 3R2 R 2B2 2L2 D2 2B L B
*2. *2U U 2R2 2B2 3R' R' 3U' 2B 3R 2R 2U2 2L2 2F 3R' 2R2 2B' 2F U' B' U2 B' 3F 3U' L2 3R D 2R' D2 2R2 B' 2F' L2 2L' 2B2 3F F2 2U2 U 2B' 3F2 2U2 3R' D' 3U2 F 3U2 2B2 2D2 2B2 2U' R' F2 U 3F2 F' L2 R' U' L 2D 3R B 3U 2U 2R 3F' F L' 3U B'
*3. *2B D' 3R2 2D2 U' 2B F D' 2L2 2B' 2D' L' F' R' D2 3F' R' B 2B2 2F' 2U L' U2 3R 2U2 3R' 3U' 3F' 2D' U2 3R2 U2 2L' 3R' D' 2D' F' 2U B2 2F 2L F D' B' 2F2 2D' 3U2 U' 2F' 2D 3U' 2U' 2L 2D' 2R B' L2 R2 F U' 2B2 D' U2 F' 2D 2R' 2B' 2F2 2L2 2R
*4. *3U' 2B2 3R 2B' L 2B 3F D2 3U R2 2F 3U2 2B R' 3F 3U2 B2 2L' B' 3F 2F2 2R' 2F2 2R2 D2 2L' D' L' 2D 3U' F2 L2 2U' B' F' D L' 2L' R 2D2 L' 3U' L 2F 2D' 3U' 2U 2R R B U2 2R' F 3R' 2B 3R2 3U' U' F 2L2 2U 2L2 R' F2 L' 2R2 2B 3R' U2 3F2
*5. *U L' 3F2 2U B2 U' B' L' U 2R2 3U 3F' 2L 2R' D2 B2 2L' B 2L' 2R B' 2B' 2R2 U 2F' 3U2 2R 2F' 2U 2F2 D 2B' 2L2 3R 3F' 2F' L2 3U2 L D 3U' 3R2 D' 2R2 2B2 D' R' 2F' D' 2B2 2U 3F2 2F' F' L' 3U2 2B F L' B' 3R B' 3F2 F2 2L 3R D B2 2B' F

*7x7x7
1. *D' 2L2 D 2B 2R' 3F' 2F' D' 2F' 3U' F 3R' R' 3U' 3R2 R U' F' 3L' 3B2 D' 3R' 3B 3F' 2R2 R' D' 3B2 3R' D2 3D' 2U 3F' 2L2 3F L 2U2 F' 3R' 2D 3R' 2U B' 3U' 2U U B' 3L' D R' 2D2 3L 2U2 2F' 2L2 2U 3B' 3R2 B U' 3L 3D' 2F' 3U2 3R 2D 3B 2F' 3R 2R2 2B 3B' 3D2 3B 2F' 2R 3F' 2L' 2D' 2U 2L F2 3U' L' 2R' 2D F2 2L' 2R B2 3F R 3D2 2U' B2 3F' 2L 3B' 3F U
*2. *3B' 2L' 3F2 3L' 2F 2D' 3B 3F2 3D' 3L2 U2 2F' U2 2B 3L 3D2 2F' 3L 2U 3R2 2B2 2L2 3F2 2D2 U' 3B 3F F 2L2 D2 2D' 3D2 3R 2R2 B2 F2 D' 2U' U' 3B' 2F 2D' 3D U F R' 3D L' 3R R 2U2 3F F 2L2 3B2 D' 3B2 F2 R' 3F2 3L2 F' R2 3B2 F2 D 3L 3R' 2R' R 3D' B2 3F2 L2 2R F 2D2 3F' D 3U2 2U2 B D 2D2 2U' 2L 2R' 3B 3F 2D' 3D' 3U U B2 3B F2 2R' 2B' 2F 3D'
*3. *D' 2F' F 3R2 3D 2B 3B' U' 2B 3F' 3L2 R' 2B' D 2U2 2F' 2L' 3U L' 2U2 2L' 3L2 3D' L 3R2 2F 2R F' R' 3D' F' U 2R R' 3B U' 3L' 3R' U' 3B D' F' 2D2 2R2 D 2B2 3B 2L 3F2 L2 2R' 2U2 2L' R 2B2 L2 3L2 3F F D2 3R 2B' D' 3L 2R F2 2D 3U 3B' 3R2 2F 3R 2D' 3U 2U' 2R2 3F2 2R 2F 2D2 3B2 2D' 3D R' 2B 2U 2B F 3U L' 2L 3R' B L' 2R2 U' 3B 3U2 U 3B
*4. *D' 2D' 2U R2 2F U' 3L' 2U' 3F' 3R 3B D 2U2 2L2 U2 2L2 2D2 3D2 2U2 U B 2L 2R F2 2L2 3R2 2B 3B2 2F 2R D 3F 2F 2U' L 3L' 3D U 3B' 3L 3D' L' 2D' 3U U2 B' 2U2 F 2L' 3D' 3F 2L' 3F' 3R' R 3U2 2U' 2R2 3U2 2U2 2L2 3R 2D R' 2U 3F2 L2 3L' B 2B2 3D' 3U U 2L2 2R D 2D 3D 2R' D2 R B 2L' 3R D 3U2 2R2 3U U' 3L D' B' 2U' 2L' R 2B 2L' 2D U' 2R2
*5. *F2 3L' 3D' L2 2R2 B 3B 3F2 2F 2R 3B 2D' 2F2 3L2 R' B2 2U2 3R2 D B' 2B U' B2 3B' 3F2 2F2 D' 2L2 3R R2 3U2 2U2 B R 2B' L 2B2 L' 3B 2D2 3L2 2U L' 3D2 2B 3D' 2L D2 L 2R 2D' 3D 2U' 2R2 R' 2B' D 2D2 2B F 2D 3D' L2 R' B' 2F' F' 3D' F' D' 3B2 2D' 3U 2B 3D B' 2R 2D 3U 2L 3R' 2R 3U 2U' 2L' 3B' R F 3R 2B 3B2 2R F' 2R2 F2 L' 2R2 B 2U' 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U'
*2. *R2 U' R2 U2 F U' F R2
*3. *F2 U R2 U F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 L2 U F2 U B2 D F2 D' U' L2 B' L D L2 R' U' B U' R2 U2
*2. *R F2 D2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 B' F L U F2 R U' R' U2
*3. *U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U L2 F' R' F2 U L B2 D' L' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U2 Fw2 R' Uw R F2 Rw' F2 U B' L2 F2 Uw2 B2 R' Fw2 D2 B2 U2 F2 Rw D Fw2 F' Rw' B2 Fw' L' B Fw Rw2 R2 D2 U' B2 F' D' Rw2 Uw B2
*2. *D' Uw' U' Rw2 Uw2 L Rw Uw2 L2 R Fw2 U' L2 R' F2 R B2 L' D' B' F2 Rw2 D2 B' F' Rw Fw2 Uw' U' F2 Uw U B2 D U2 B2 Fw2 L R' F2
*3. *Fw' Uw U2 L D' B2 U' Fw' L' D' Fw2 L U' L' Rw2 D' Fw2 L' D Uw2 B' F2 L Rw2 D Uw U2 R U Fw2 F2 U L' Fw Uw R' B2 L Rw' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw' Lw2 D Lw Rw D2 Uw Lw2 Fw Lw' B2 Bw' Lw B2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' B Lw2 Bw D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' L' Lw R' Fw' F U2 L' Bw' Dw2 Uw' U2 F2 Uw B' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw' Fw Uw2 L2 Rw D' U B' Rw2 Bw2 U2 Bw' Uw2 B2
*2. *Uw2 B' Bw U2 Fw' D' Bw2 F Rw2 R2 F L Lw' Rw Dw2 B' Bw F Lw' Rw U L2 D Dw B' R Uw' L2 R' Bw' Uw' Rw2 F Rw Dw L Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 U Rw2 U' B' Rw' Bw2 F Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Dw Lw Dw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 U2 Rw' Dw2 U'
*3. *Fw L2 B' Bw2 Fw' R F' Lw Rw2 D2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw F L' Rw D' B' Bw Fw F Rw' Dw2 Rw' Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw' U' Lw' Dw Uw' B' D2 L' B2 Uw2 Lw D2 F2 Lw2 Fw' L' Bw Uw2 Lw Uw F2 Lw2 Dw F' Rw2 Bw' D Uw' U' Rw R' Uw2 U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L 3R' B' F' 2R' B L 2F' 3R F D2 2F F 2R2 D' 2D2 2U2 2F 2R 2D2 U' 3F D' 2B 2D2 2U F' 3R2 B D2 F 2L' 3R R2 2D 2L 2B F2 D B2 3U2 2U' U 2F2 D L2 2F2 3U 2B2 3U2 R B' 3R' 2F 2U2 B2 2B2 D 2B 3R' 2R' 2B' 3U' R 2B2 2F2 2L 2R R 2D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R2 R D 3B2 3F 2R 3U' R' D' 3U 2B' D2 2F' 3L' 3D U 2L 3R' 2B2 R2 2D2 3U' 3B' 3R 2R2 3U' 2F' F2 3R2 2U' 3R2 3B' 2U' 2B' 3B2 3L B2 3F2 2F 2D2 3U' 3F 3U2 B' D2 B' L 3R 2F' U2 3L2 2U 3F2 3L B2 3F2 2U2 2L2 2U U2 3F' D 2L2 2R2 U 3F2 D' 2D' U 3R2 F 2D 3U' 2U2 3F' U' 3B2 2L 2R R2 B2 D' 2U' U 3L 2R F R 3B2 2R2 2U2 2L' 2R 2U2 R' 2B2 3D2 L' 3R' R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D B2 U' F D' R' D L B L' R2 F' D2
*2. *F' R D B' R B D F' U F2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L2 U'
*3. *D F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 D R' B F U F' D B' R' U2 R2
*4. *B F2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 F' R D2 B L' F R' D' U' R U
*5. *B R U2 D2 L' F2 B U F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 L U2 F2 R F2
*6. *L2 U' F L' F' D R F' L F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2
*7. *F' D F U R' U F' U' L2 F R2 U2 D' F2 U R2 L2 D R2 F2 D
*8. *B' D2 R L F2 R' D2 B R B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U2 D' L2
*9. *B2 R2 B U2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' F' L2 F2 D F' U L' R U'
*10. *U' F L U' F' D' F2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 R U2 R' F2
*11. *B2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B' L' D' B' F2 R2 B' L F' R
*12. *F2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 R' B2 F' D R U' B U F2 L2 R' F'
*13. *D F2 U L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L' D2 U' R F2 U B' F2 L2
*14. *L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U F2 U B F R2 D' B' L F2 R' U2 F2
*15. *B D' L' U' R' F2 D' R2 U R' B R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' U2
*16. *D2 L2 D B2 D F2 D' L2 D L2 D' F' D' L2 D B2 R B' D2 L2 R'
*17. *R' F2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 R F2 R F2 U' L' F2 R U' L2 B R2 U B2
*18. *U2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2 F D' R2 F' D' U2 F' L U
*19. *R2 B2 R U2 F' U' F2 R2 U L F2 R F2 B2 R' B2 L F2 D2 L
*20. *U L' D F' U2 F' B R' U' B' D2 F' B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B L2
*21. *F2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' L' D' U R F' D2 F2 R' B L
*22. *B D2 F2 B2 L2 U B D' L' B' R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2
*23. *F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D F' L' D2 U2 L U' F L F2 L2
*24. *U' R F' U2 B2 D B D2 L' F2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 R2 U L2
*25. *D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 U F L B' D2 L2 R B R' B'
*26. *D2 R D' B' U' F B' D F2 R B' R D2 F2 B2 R2 L' D2 B2 R B2
*27. *D2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' D' R2 U' L U' L B' L' F2
*28. *F2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F D' B2 R F L2 D' L D' L2
*29. *F2 D2 F2 R' F R' U L' F' D2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L B2
*30. *F2 L F2 R U2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 B L F D' L' U2 L B2 U' F
*31. *R2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B U B2 F2 L2 B2 L U R F'
*32. *D2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L D U F' D' L D2 R' U'
*33. *B2 R2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 R F2 R B R' B D R'
*34. *R' D L F2 D' R2 D F' L2 D F2 U B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D
*35. *L2 R2 D R2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 L D F D' L2 F R U F' D
*36. *L' D2 B2 D R' D2 B' R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 U2 R2
*37. *D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R U2 F D2 F' L D' U2 L' B' R
*38. *U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F' L D L2 R2 B U2 L R' U' L2
*39. *U D R' F L' B' D2 L2 B2 R' D' L2 D L2 D' R2 D F2 U' F2 D2
*40. *U B2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 F' U2 B' U B D2 L' B U2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 U2 B2 L U B2 D' F U2 L F2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U
*2. *D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R U L F D B L U
*3. *D2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F2 U B U F' L' D2 B' F' U2
*4. *U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R D2 B D R D' L2 F' D' U F2
*5. *D' F' B' D2 L U' F U2 F' R L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 L D2 B2 F2 R F2 L' F' R2 U' R U' B D U R2 U'
*2. *R U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 L' R' B' U2 B U L' F L' R2 F2 R' D'
*3. *D U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F U' B D' L B2 U2 B' F2 U2 R'
*4. *F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 L' D' F D' L2 R' B' L' R2 D'
*5. *L2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' D' B' R2 B L2 R B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U' B U' B D L B U' F U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 B2 U2
*2. *F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R' U L B' R U' F' L D2 U'
*3. *U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 D L' B' R U2 B U' L2
*4. *D' B2 L2 U2 D' R2 L D' R' F R2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 B' U2
*5. *U2 F2 L' B2 L' R U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B U2 F' D' L F2 D2 L2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L F' D2 F' R D F' L2 D' L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 R U' F2 U R2 F' U F'
*3. *F' R2 F' L2 U' R' B' D L' D L B2 U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L F2 D2 L
*4. *D2 L2 F2 D2 Rw Fw2 L' R D Uw2 L2 R' U' L' Uw' L2 U2 Rw' B R2 D2 Uw2 U B D Fw D Uw' F Uw Rw' R2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 D Rw Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U2 F2 U' F2 U F' U F2 U
*3. *D2 B2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 B D2 F2 L2 U' L F2 R U2 B' L' D' F2
*4. *Uw2 F2 U B L Uw' U2 F Rw D Rw2 R B2 Rw' B' F2 R2 Uw Fw F2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw U Fw2 U2 B D' L R2 D U2 R2 U2 B' Uw' Fw D' L2
*5. *Bw' Dw' B' Dw2 B2 F Dw' Rw2 R Fw' U R' F' Rw2 B D' Rw' D Rw2 B2 Dw Rw D2 Rw' B' Uw' U L2 Rw2 R2 Fw F U2 Fw L' Dw2 Uw2 Fw Dw' L' R B' Dw' Fw R' B' D' Uw' Lw' Fw2 Uw' B' Bw Dw' Uw2 B' L' Bw2 Fw' U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / UUdd

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U B' L R' L U R' l
*2. *L R' L' B L' U B' L' r' u'
*3. *R B L' R' L U R b'
*4. *U' L' R U' R B' L' B' l r' b' u
*5. *U R B L' B L' U' B l' r' u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)
*2. *(-2, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(-3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0) /
*5. *(-2, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) /

*Skewb
1. *R L' U' D U' L U' D U' D' U'
*2. *D U L' U L' U' D L U' D' U'
*3. *L' D' L D R L' R D R' D' U'
*4. *U' D' R L' R L' U D' U' D' U'
*5. *R' D L' R D' L R' L' U D' U'


----------



## muchacho (Oct 18, 2016)

*2x2*: (20.36), 10.39, (6.25), 10.09, 6.66 = *9.05
3x3*: 22.77, (24.55), 21.81, (17.77), 21.54 = *22.04
3x3OH*: 49.37, (43.91), (1:04.39), 44.59, 49.28 = *47.75
4x4*: (2:08.85), (2:24.30), 2:19.65, 2:16.25, 2:18.50 = *2:18.13
2-3-4 Relay*: *3:02.55*


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 18, 2016)

*5x5x5*: 4:06.24, 3:44.88, (3:39.98), (4:15.03), 3:44.50 = *3:51.88

2-3-4 Relay*: *2:50.70

2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:33.79

Megaminx*: 4:56.90, 4:48.57, (3:45.29), 5:01.51, (5:02.77) = *4:55.66 *pb single by almost 30 seconds there.

*4x4x4*: 1:56.09, 1:56.75, 2:05.31, (2:18.84+), (1:54.53) = *1:59.39

3x3x3 FMC*: *48 moves*



Spoiler: FMC Solution



B' L B U D2 R' D B' - 2x2x2 block
L U' L U B L2 B' - 2x2x3 block
F L D F D' L F' L' D' L2 D F' L' F L F2 D F2 D' - F2L
R U F U' F' R' - OLL F' R' cancels
R F R' D2 B' L F' L' F L' B D2

Solution:
B' L B U D2 R' D B' L U' L U B L2 B' F L D F D' L F' L' D' L2 D F' L' F L F2 D F2 D' R U F U' R U F U' R' D2 B' L F' L' F L' B D2



*2x2x2*: 10.64, 10.80, 10.68, (13.52), (8.39) = *10.71

3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (6:47.25), DNF (8:22.07), DNF (8:59.55) = *DNF

6x6x6*: 8:40.51, 6:45.06, 6:26.81, (8:42.44), (6:13.44) = *7:17.46 *Another pb single in a meh average.

*3x3x3*: 30.48, 34.00, 27.52, (36.47+), (27.28) = *30.67* PB Ao5


----------



## Berd (Oct 18, 2016)

234: 1:30.40
2345: 3:16.29


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 19, 2016)

Another six solves for Multi:

41. B' L' D' U B' D2 B' R D' R2 U' B' U R2 D2 F' U' D F D2 U2 B U2 F2 R'
42. F L2 F2 L' R F D' R' B D2 F R' L D B2 R F U' L' U' B2 F D F' B2
43. B U2 R2 U2 F R2 B' U2 L' R' B F2 D2 B' L U' F2 B D F' D F R' U' D
44. R2 U2 D' F2 U' L D2 F R' B2 L' D' F D' R B' U' L2 F2 D L U2 F' L' U'
45. U L R' B' R' B R2 D2 R2 L B D' U2 L' F' D' B' F2 R D' L2 F' B U' B2
46. L B L' F2 U' B R L2 U R B R B U2 R' U' B2 L' B2 F' D B' F' L2 F'


----------



## pjk (Oct 20, 2016)

No warmups, just went for it.
*3x3: *11.92, (10.87), 13.94, (14.03), 13.21 = 13.02
*5x5:* 1:41.43, 1:38.86, (1:30.45), (1:48.64), 1:31.05 = 1:37.11


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 20, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 8.24 (6.80) (11.31) 7.15 10.71 = *8.70
3X3X3: *(14.87) (23.29) 20.14 19.29 20.54 = *19.99*


----------



## Sitkhom (Oct 20, 2016)

2x2: 5.78 4.25 (6.06) 5.81 (3.15) = 5.28
3x3: 12.89 14.99 (12.06) (19.86) 16.76 =14.89
4x4: 1:02.88 1:01.02 (51.48) 1:12.77 (1:12.88)=1:05.56
Pyra: 8.90 8.60 (5.91) (10.07) 8.22 = 8.58


----------



## KraftDamus (Oct 20, 2016)

2x2: 10.37 8.90 (11.48) 10.55 (8.75) = 9.94
3x3: 23.79 (23.33) 24.05 26.76 (28.37) = 24.87
5x5: 3:33.68 3:12.55 (2:59.69) (3:40.56) 3:07.13 = 3:17.79
2x2 BLD: 1:09.08 1:06.54 1:17.25 = 1:10.96
3x3 oh: 51.00 (57.59) 48.11 (47.89) 54.93 = 51.35
3x3 Match the scramble: (7:37.64) 5:18.26 6:14.92 4:49.46 (4:05.97) = 5:27.55
Pyraminx: (8.87) 10.65 11.88 9.12 (12.34) = 10.55
Square 1: 1:04.65 59.21 (1:12.47) 59.55 (52.38) = 1:1.14
Skewb: 13.25 15.25 14.77 (10.55) (23.71) = 14.42


----------



## Meow (Oct 20, 2016)

3x3: 9.62 avg
1: 9.62 L2 F' U2 D' F U' L U2 F' R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D2
2: (9.36) U F' R D L' D2 F' R2 L F' B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B D2 B' R2
3: (10.01) L F2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R' U' B2 D' R' B L R2 D' F'
4: 9.85 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D L' U2 R D2 B U L' F2 R' U
5: 9.39 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L B F2 L2 R' U2 R2 D' B' L2

messed up cross on solves 3 and 4


----------



## Gage4c (Oct 21, 2016)

2x2 4.86 (7.15) 6.68 (3.68) 5.73 = 5.76

3x3 20.23 15.92 (20.44) 17.23 (15.85) = 17.79 
Always happy with a sub 18 

4x4 (1:28.18,) 1:12.46, (1:09.91), 1:21.40,1:21.08 = 1:18.31
after just lubing my cube, it was still sluggish.

2x2 bld: 2:48.99, DNF(1:54.19),DNF(2:05.89) = 2:48.99
still suck at bld. But I've made some progress on 3x3 bld.


----------



## Altha (Oct 21, 2016)

*3BLD:* 25.39 35.74 34.79 = *25.39*
31.93 mo3 which is pretty decent too I guess. 25 could've defs been faster


----------



## xXPunchWoodXx (Oct 22, 2016)

2x2: 1.] 5.94 2.] 6.18 3.] (9.15) 4.] (3.55) 5.] 6.91 AVG: 6.35
3x3: 1.] 19.83 2.] 18.90 3.] 20.64 4.] (26.96) 5.] (17.18) AVG: 19.80
Pyraminx: 1.] (8.64) 2.] 11.10 3.] (11.48) 4.] 10.18 5.] 8.90 AVG: 10.06
Skewb: 1.] 6.80 2.] 8.16 3.] (2.09) 4.] (10.16) 5.] 8.87 AVG: 7.95


----------



## thecubingmagician (Oct 23, 2016)

3x3 33.40 37.05 (41.06) 38.54 (31.97) AVG: 36.33
2x2 17.01 17.64 (23.41) (16.17) 23.21 AVG: 19.28
pyraminx (11.63) 10.33 9.03 11.26 (8.47) AVG: 10.20


----------



## srnapls (Oct 23, 2016)

2x2: 8.29
3x3: 23.45
4x4: 1:28.31
5x5: 4:05.41
3x3OH: 1:25.68
234R: 1:57.50
2345R: 5:47.24
clock: 17.59
mega: 4:06.67
pyra: 11.64
skewb: 10.54


----------



## kbrune (Oct 24, 2016)

*2x2*: 7.25
6.13, 7.73, 9.19, 5.85, 7.90

*3x3*:20.79
18.58, 19.22, 23.30, 22.57, 20.58

*4x4*: 1:26.54
1:28.37, 1:25.78, 1:25.85, 1:28.00, 1:23.48

*5x5*: 2:48.41
2:54.46, 2:40.98, 3:03.57, 2:42.16, 2:48.62

*6x6*: 5:49.29
6:32.48, 6:03.86, 5:20.34, 5:38.16, 6:02.16

*7x7*: 10:38.45
10:49.91, 11:09.18, 9:55.34, 10:12.94, 10:52.49

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:05.70

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 4:56.32

*2BLD*: 

*3BLD*: 

*OH*: 56.50
47.77, 1:16.53, 50.55, 45.84, 1:11.18

*Pyraminx*: 12.44
13.10, 12.50, 12.61, 12.20, 11.10

*Skewb*: 14.21
12.42, 14.38, 30.33, 15.82, 10.24


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 24, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.89, (6.46), 5.45, 5.74, (2.93)-> *5.69
3x3x3:* 16.13, (20.13), 18.08, (13.29), 16.76-> *16.99
4x4x4:* (1:07.52), 1:17.67, (1:45.46), 1:29.16, 1:28.45-> *1:25.09
5x5x5:* (2:10.25), (2:43.08), 2:36.47, 2:22.78, 2:26.86-> *2:28.70
7x7x7:* (7:45.31), (9:22.13), 8:37.64, 8:51.34, 8:44.41-> *8:44.46
2x2x2BLD:* 59.49, 56.49, 46.42-> *46.42
3x3x3BLD:* 3:53.73, 3:32.17, DNF(3:18)-> *3:32.17
3x3x3OH:* (41.30), 31.68, (27.44), 32.36, 34.22-> *32.75
3x3 MTS:* 1:31.52, (1:18.42), 1:22.07, 1:22.78, (1:34.74)-> *1:25.46
234*-> *1:47.26
2345*-> *4:10.00
megaminx:* 2:53.08, 2:49.22, (2:38.45), (3:09.59), 2:45.75-> *2:49.35
sq-1:* (52.83), (32.12), 41.77, 43.83, 39.41-> *41.67
skewb:* 11.71, 8.53, (12.54), 8.98, (5.31)-> *9.74

FMC:* 35 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R' D F L D L' D' F' R' D R D R' D2 R B D' L' D R D' L D B' D2 B2 D R' B' D2 B F2 U' F D2

on inverse:

premove: R
D2 F' U F2 //2x2x2
B' D2 B R D' B2 //2x2x3 + one pair
D2 B * R' B' //f2l-1
R' D2 R D' R' D' R //f2l
F D L D' L' F' D' //OLL
undo premove

insertion: * D' L' D R' D' L D R (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## Alea (Oct 24, 2016)

*2x2:* 7.42, 6.61, (11.79), 8.17, (6.14) => *7.41
3x3:* 20.32, 19.56, (20.81), 18.73, (15.55)=> *19.54
4x4:* DNF, 1:28.15, DNF, 1:34.78, (1:24.66)=> *DNF *//I can't explain this
*5x5:* (3:09.13), 3:22.70, (3:31.63), 3:19.30, 3:23.16 => *3:21.72
OH:* 28.12, 33.56, 25.16, (24.87), (35.01) => *28.95
Feet:* DNF, (4:15.70), 6:10.22, 5:52.92, 6:25.36 =>* 6:09.50 *//DNF was caused by an evil corner twist. How can one solve a corner twist with feet?
*2-4 relay: 2:07.58
2-5 relay: 5:29.72
Mega: *(2:09.20), (2:25.14), 2:22.28, 2:16.72, 2:16.56=> *2:18.52 *//Only good result this week.
*Pyra:* 9.89, (8.22), 8.45, 9.51, (13.89+)=> *9.29
Skewb:* 18.43, 10.26, 13.04, (8.15), (21.13) =>*13.91*


----------



## sqAree (Oct 25, 2016)

*2x2:* 3.45, 5.72, 5.26, (3.33), (6.14) = *4.82
3x3:* (13.18), (18.33), 16.56, 16.75, 14.21 = *15.84
4x4:* 1:28.52, (1:08.12), 1:15.15, (1:30.11), 1:15.99 = *1:19.89* //pop on 4th solve ruined average
*5x5:* 3:07.00, 3:17.15, (2:55.40), 3:08.23, (3:31.85) = *3:10.80
2BLD:* DNF(49.16), 1:02.59, DNF(54.70) = *1:02.59
3BLD:* 2:27.29, DNF(2:51.51), DNF(2:10.77) = *2:27.29
OH:* 22.69, 23.85, (21.48), (28.86), 25.41 = *23.99
MTS:* (1:31.16), 1:12.72, 1:20.33, 1:18.57, (1:09.46) = *1:17.21
2-4:* *1:42.82
2-5:* *4:35.73* //pb
*Mega:* 2:10.66, (2:48.03), 2:26.13, (2:00.30), 2:22.58 = *2:19.79* //pb single
*Pyra:* (4.77), (9.45), 8.63, 8.31, 5.30 = *7.42
FMC:* *32
*


Spoiler: solution



(D2 F' U F2) //2x2x2 (4/4)
B' D2 B' R' //2x2x3 (4/8)
(D L' D2 L) D2 //F2L-1 (5/13)
L B L' B D' B' D B2 //to L4C (8/21)

Skeleton: B' D2 B' R' D2 L # @ B L' B D' B' D B2 L' D2 L D' F2 U' F D2 (21 moves)

@ = [R', B L B']
# = [L', U R U']

Solution: B' D2 B' R' D2 U R U' L U R' U' R' B L B' R B L2 B D' B' D B2 L' D2 L D' F2 U' F D2 (32 moves, cancelled 5)


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 25, 2016)

3x3 // 14.18, 13.93, 18.51, 16.19, 15.13 = 15.17
4x4 // 1:01.32, 54.02, 1:07.24, 58.18, 1:14.85 = 1:02.25
5x5 // 1:45.12, 1:28.63, 1:25.16, 2:10.58, 1:35.72 = 1:36.49
OH // 27.67, 26.79, 25.60, 24.23, 25.75 = 26.05
3BLD // DNF, 1.09.24, 57.67
4BLD // DNF, 6:40.97, DNF
5BLD // 16:41.43
mBLD // 2/3 7:01.09

Didnt even bother doing my other two 5bld solves, no time for it this week and im happy just getting some success entered 

lil bit salty about that 2/3 tho, off by 2 corners :/ and its a p good time for me too


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 25, 2016)

srnapls said:


> 2x2: 8.29
> 3x3: 23.45
> ...
> pyra: 11.64
> skewb: 10.54



Hi and welcome to the Weekly Competition .
I want the times for all of your solves, not only the averages.
(For completeness and also for separating ties)
This time I took your times five times


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 25, 2016)

This is a small change, but I noticed that the description of differences from WCA says that 6x6 and 7x7 use an average of 5. I believe that 3x3 with feet should also be included in that list?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> This is a small change, but I noticed that the description of differences from WCA says that 6x6 and 7x7 use an average of 5. I believe that 3x3 with feet should also be included in that list?


Yes, that is true. Thank you for pointing it out; I will try to update that at some time in the near future.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 26, 2016)

Results week 42: congrats to Torch, DGCubes, and cuberkid10

*2x2x2*(37)

 1.82 WACWCA
 2.72 cuberkid10
 2.84 G2013
 2.85 gateway cuber
 3.04 pantu2000
 3.70 DGCubes
 3.89 Torch
 4.35 connorlacrosse
 4.47 Li Duo
 4.81 sqAree
 5.28 Sitkhom
 5.69 Bogdan
 5.76 Gage4c
 5.79 Sir Cube-a-lot
 5.83 Skefull
 6.07 LostGent
 6.34 xXPunchWoodXx
 6.81 Jason Green
 6.83 hagner
 7.25 AlphaSheep
 7.25 kbrune
 7.30 Bubbagrub
 7.40 Alea
 8.00 hackertyper492
 8.06 LipeCarneiro
 8.29 srnapls
 8.70 MarcelP
 9.02 1davey29
 9.05 muchacho
 9.33 RyuKagamine
 9.68 theos
 9.94 KraftDamus
 10.71 One Wheel
 12.02 Jacck
 12.30 MatsBergsten
 14.34 arbivara
 19.29 thecubingmagician
*3x3x3 *(43)

 9.62 Meow
 9.76 cuberkid10
 10.62 gateway cuber
 11.19 Torch
 11.34 DGCubes
 11.56 G2013
 12.18 pantu2000
 13.02 pjk
 13.41 Li Duo
 14.67 hackertyper492
 14.88 Sitkhom
 15.17 Heart_Johnson
 15.46 Skefull
 15.57 Sir Cube-a-lot
 15.84 sqAree
 16.99 Bogdan
 17.79 Gage4c
 17.92 LipeCarneiro
 18.27 JLPCubing
 19.54 Alea
 19.79 xXPunchWoodXx
 19.87 AlphaSheep
 19.96 Jason Green
 19.99 MarcelP
 20.79 kbrune
 22.04 muchacho
 22.32 LostGent
 22.99 connorlacrosse
 23.26 toppo
 23.45 srnapls
 23.88 Bubbagrub
 24.87 KraftDamus
 24.98 hagner
 28.09 1davey29
 30.40 theos
 30.67 One Wheel
 31.61 Jacck
 34.08 arbivara
 35.91 MatsBergsten
 36.33 thecubingmagician
 44.92 RyuKagamine
 47.61 HotPotatoM
 49.37 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(26)

 36.19 cuberkid10
 43.81 G2013
 47.58 pantu2000
 51.36 Torch
 56.49 Li Duo
 57.70 DGCubes
 1:02.25 Heart_Johnson
 1:05.56 Sitkhom
 1:10.58 LipeCarneiro
 1:17.39 Gage4c
 1:19.89 sqAree
 1:25.09 Bogdan
 1:26.54 kbrune
 1:28.31 srnapls
 1:30.59 Bubbagrub
 1:38.16 AlphaSheep
 1:41.49 hackertyper492
 1:44.84 Jason Green
 1:46.09 RyuKagamine
 1:59.38 One Wheel
 2:09.72 MatsBergsten
 2:12.28 Jacck
 2:18.13 muchacho
 2:23.67 theos
 3:31.17 arbivara
 DNF Alea
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:36.49 Heart_Johnson
 1:37.11 pjk
 2:28.70 Bogdan
 2:48.41 kbrune
 3:10.79 sqAree
 3:17.79 KraftDamus
 3:20.54 Jacck
 3:21.72 Alea
 3:24.09 RyuKagamine
 3:51.87 One Wheel
 4:05.41 srnapls
 4:33.27 MatsBergsten
 5:43.73 theos
 8:34.74 arbivara
*6x6x6*(4)

 5:54.73 kbrune
 6:09.82 RyuKagamine
 7:17.46 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 8:41.62 RyuKagamine
 8:44.46 Bogdan
10:38.45 kbrune
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 19.72 gateway cuber
 20.78 Li Duo
 20.92 cuberkid10
 23.40 Torch
 23.98 sqAree
 26.05 Heart_Johnson
 26.76 AlphaSheep
 26.92 DGCubes
 28.95 Alea
 32.75 Bogdan
 36.16 G2013
 37.02 Sir Cube-a-lot
 38.19 LipeCarneiro
 41.84 hackertyper492
 47.75 muchacho
 51.35 KraftDamus
 56.50 kbrune
 1:01.04 RyuKagamine
 1:06.61 arbivara
 1:13.31 Jacck
 1:25.68 srnapls
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 46.25 Torch
 54.26 DGCubes
 3:18.53 RyuKagamine
 5:00.00 arbivara
 6:09.50 Alea
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 6.02 gateway cuber
 14.37 G2013
 23.98 MatsBergsten
 27.00 Torch
 30.81 DGCubes
 31.75 Jacck
 46.42 Bogdan
 1:02.59 sqAree
 1:06.54 KraftDamus
 1:57.69 RyuKagamine
 2:48.99 Gage4c
 3:02.24 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 25.39 Altha
 57.67 Heart_Johnson
 1:17.96 MatsBergsten
 1:29.81 Mike Hughey
 1:40.61 Torch
 2:27.29 sqAree
 3:02.70 Jacck
 3:32.17 Bogdan
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF G2013
 DNF One Wheel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:06.85 MatsBergsten
 6:40.97 Heart_Johnson
 7:50.92 Keroma12
 DNF Jacck
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:01.07 MatsBergsten
16:41.43 Heart_Johnson
20:29.88 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

30:57.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

7/8 (41:06)  MatsBergsten
5/7 (20:25)  Keroma12
2/3 ( 7:01)  Heart_Johnson
2/4 (19:23)  Jacck
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 45.64 Torch
 1:17.21 sqAree
 1:25.46 Bogdan
 5:27.55 KraftDamus
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 47.50 cuberkid10
 1:02.74 G2013
 1:04.72 pantu2000
 1:18.29 DGCubes
 1:19.84 Torch
 1:30.40 Berd
 1:42.82 sqAree
 1:47.26 Bogdan
 1:50.00 hackertyper492
 1:57.50 srnapls
 2:05.70 kbrune
 2:07.58 Alea
 2:46.94 Jacck
 2:50.70 One Wheel
 2:55.90 RyuKagamine
 3:02.55 muchacho
 3:14.73 theos
 3:23.49 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:28.65 cuberkid10
 2:52.50 Torch
 3:16.29 Berd
 3:27.48 DGCubes
 4:10.00 Bogdan
 4:35.73 sqAree
 4:56.32 kbrune
 5:29.72 Alea
 5:41.67 RyuKagamine
 5:47.24 srnapls
 6:32.95 Jacck
 6:33.79 One Wheel
10:12.01 theos
*Magic*(2)

 2.36 Torch
 3.15 DGCubes
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.01 Torch
*Skewb*(17)

 4.16 connorlacrosse
 7.37 cuberkid10
 7.94 xXPunchWoodXx
 8.23 DGCubes
 8.35 Torch
 8.57 AlphaSheep
 9.74 Bogdan
 10.54 srnapls
 11.73 Sir Cube-a-lot
 13.91 Alea
 14.21 kbrune
 14.42 KraftDamus
 17.33 RyuKagamine
 21.31 theos
 21.64 Bubbagrub
 23.46 Jacck
 26.56 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 17.59 srnapls
 21.75 RyuKagamine
 22.60 arbivara
 26.35 AlphaSheep
*Pyraminx*(19)

 2.69 DGCubes
 4.89 cuberkid10
 5.70 JLPCubing
 6.17 Torch
 6.94 connorlacrosse
 7.41 sqAree
 7.86 AlphaSheep
 8.57 Sitkhom
 9.28 Alea
 10.06 xXPunchWoodXx
 10.21 thecubingmagician
 10.55 KraftDamus
 11.64 srnapls
 12.44 kbrune
 13.46 Sir Cube-a-lot
 15.60 Jacck
 20.38 RyuKagamine
 28.13 arbivara
 28.34 ljackstar
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:07.08 DGCubes
 1:38.02 Torch
 2:18.52 Alea
 2:19.79 sqAree
 2:49.35 Bogdan
 3:24.05 RyuKagamine
 4:06.67 srnapls
 4:19.48 theos
 4:55.66 One Wheel
*Square-1*(9)

 11.62 Raptor56
 15.63 cuberkid10
 25.58 DGCubes
 29.09 Torch
 38.41 LipeCarneiro
 41.67 Bogdan
 42.83 Bubbagrub
 1:01.14 KraftDamus
 1:14.71 Sir Cube-a-lot
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 guusrs
30 mDiPalma
32 Jacck
32 sqAree
35 Bogdan
36 arbivara
42 theos
48 One Wheel
DNF  RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

257 Torch
236 DGCubes
221 cuberkid10
214 Bogdan
213 sqAree
162 G2013
146 Heart_Johnson
139 kbrune
138 Jacck
135 MatsBergsten
134 Alea
128 RyuKagamine
121 pantu2000
120 gateway cuber
119 Li Duo
113 srnapls
110 AlphaSheep
102 Sitkhom
95 Sir Cube-a-lot
91 hackertyper492
88 LipeCarneiro
86 connorlacrosse
83 KraftDamus
83 Gage4c
82 One Wheel
77 xXPunchWoodXx
67 theos
64 arbivara
61 Bubbagrub
59 Jason Green
59 Skefull
57 pjk
56 muchacho
47 JLPCubing
46 Meow
44 LostGent
39 WACWCA
36 MarcelP
35 hagner
30 Keroma12
29 Berd
25 1davey29
21 thecubingmagician
19 guusrs
18 mDiPalma
18 toppo
16 Altha
13 Mike Hughey
13 Raptor56
7 ljackstar
5 HotPotatoM


----------



## thecubingmagician (Oct 30, 2016)

3x3x3 (*1:* 00:38.59) *2:* 00:32.31 *3:* 00:30.48 (*4:* 00:28.41) *5:* 00:36.86 AVG= 00:33.21
2x2x2 *1:* 00:16.55 (*2:* 00:25.34) *3:* 00:19.52 (*4:* 00:09.71) *5:* 00:13.90 AVG= 00:16.66
pyraminx *1:* 00:09.72 *2:* 00:10.85 (*3:* 00:08.84) *4:* 00:10.43 (*5:* 00:13.43) AVG= 00:10.33


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 30, 2016)

thecubingmagician said:


> 3x3x3 (*1:* 00:38.59) *2:* 00:32.31 *3:* 00:30.48 (*4:* 00:28.41) *5:* 00:36.86 AVG= 00:33.21
> 2x2x2 *1:* 00:16.55 (*2:* 00:25.34) *3:* 00:19.52 (*4:* 00:09.71) *5:* 00:13.90 AVG= 00:16.66
> pyraminx *1:* 00:09.72 *2:* 00:10.85 (*3:* 00:08.84) *4:* 00:10.43 (*5:* 00:13.43) AVG= 00:10.33


Welcome, but this competition is over since almost a week. Try nr 43 instead


----------



## Dystoxic (Nov 5, 2016)

*3x3: *24.62, (23.14), 25.94, 29.81, (32.87).


----------

